

Sam Altman “Super Impressed” with Waterloo Region - cneumann
http://news.communitech.ca/news/communitech/y-combinators-sam-altman-super-impressed-after-12-hours-in-waterloo-region/

======
xasos
I remember him! He spoke at Hack the North, and brought a YC panel to the
event as well!

